

2013: Rebuild the Engine; 2014: Step on the Gas - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/2013-refactoring-2014-stepping-on-the-gas

======
withjive
Great to see they are planning to roll out SSL (perfect forward secrecy) even
to the Free Tier.

These days with SSL certs becoming ridiculously cheap (hard to beat Free), I
wish everybody would just go enable HTTPS by default. But the extra
configuration is a pain for the average "webmaster".

By using Cloudflare and a simple switch, you will be able to get totally
SSL'ed from the feet up. Love it! Soon I will be able to easily SSL all my 30
odd toy sites on Cloudflare!

------
jasoncartwright
The most interesting part of this for me was "China is our second largest
market, Brazil is our third", yet they only have one datacentre in CN (in HK),
and none in the whole of South America.

Great to see they are addressing this, along with the poorly connected African
markets where a locally deployed CDN can greatly benefit the speed of a
website.

~~~
kiwidrew
I think it's fairly difficult for a US-based company to (legally) operate out
of a mainland China data centre. So it looks like they are doing the next best
thing: multiple Asian data centres which are "near" to China.

~~~
ksec
It is not that hard if you abide by the Chinese Laws and System. But that is
more of a problem with Ethics and Business practices. I also think there are
some technical issues with GF of China.

